# 16 yr old female, symptoms? please help



## SamanthaG (Mar 19, 2012)

So I'm a 16 year old female. About a week ago exactly, I started noticing smells of flatulence. I never thought it was me, because I never felt like I was releasing gas. I would even ask people if they had passed gas. Until I was by myself, I then noticed that this smell was coming from me. It happens every day, and it happens a lot during the day. I don't really know what this is? Or what I can do to prevent it? Can someone please help me I don't know what to do.


----------



## meowmeow (Apr 4, 2012)

This is common with IBS-C, and most sufferers aren't eating the right foods to help themselves prevent this. My advice is to drink PLENTY of water (cut back on caffeine!!) because this really will help, and consult your doctor about what to eat/do.


----------

